# Elbow crutches, can you use them??



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Thursday I chipped a bone in my ankle and after visiting our local minor injuries unit, I returned home half plastered :? and with elbow crutches and instructions not to put my foot to the ground, having to hop everywhere. By bedtime I was in excruciating pain from, I think, the band of muscles crossing the front of my right hip. I returned to A & E the next day and expalined my problem. The triage nurse told me in no uncertain terms, that if it was a break I couldnt put weight on ankle and I could try a zimmer frame :roll: if that didnt help it would be bedrest. Luckily the doctor reviewd the X rays and as it was just a chip on the top of the foot,, took the plaster off, applied tubi-grip and home I went walking more or less normally. Hardly any pain from ankle, hip still very,very sore so it is going to take me a while to recover from that.

I just wondered if anyone else had had similar problems and how they got round it.

If I had had to persevere with elbow crutches, I dont think I would be here now, the pain was too bad to bear

Not only that, my sciatic problems of 3 months were just beginning to subside but now..........


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Sorry about your chipped bone. Belts and braces come to mind 8O


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

When my wife recently broke a bone just above the ankle, she was given a none load bearing plaster cast for a week before getting the normal one with a heel. The reason was to ensure that no weight was put on the break. I know it must have been painful for you (and as it turns out, unnecessary) but this seems to be standard practice in the NHS. I suppose the pain would be worth it when set against a fracture that does not heal properly and gives long term problems.

Anyway it turned out to be a chip and should not cause future trouble. Lucky you.


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Been out of hospital a few weeks now, went in for a new hip and thought I would be as good as new in a few weeks. Unfortunately during the operation the surgeon stretched and damaged my sciatic nerve. So guess what I am now on elbow crutches for some time and not finding them any problem. The only thing is no one seems to know how long the sciatic nerve will take to get back to normal. In the meantime it seems like I will have to cancel our first ferry crossing in February, fortunately I booked using the NEC code so don't think changing the date will be a problem

Just need to get this pain under control.

Keith (sooty)


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Can really sympathasize re sciatic. I am not a wimp, and managed to keep running the house at least, but the pain was unbearable at times. Couldn't walk next door, lay flat (on my back or front) and was, on occassions, in tears it was so bad. Unfortunately, I have gastritis caused by painkillers so am very restricted to what I can take


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'm glad ( well ,you know what I mean..) not to be the only one who can't get on with elbow crutches. I broke bones in my foot, twice, over the course of the year. I could not even begin to get around using elbow crutches; I kept losing my balance and falling over and there was a strong chance I'd end up breaking something else as well. I couldn't get the hang of how to move with them either. I was exhausted just trying to cross the room.

In the end I used the 4 wheeled walker that we still had after the death of my mother. When we went on holiday we borrowed either a wheelchair or, in NT properties, I used their little Big Ears cars. The NT were absolutely wonderful and could not have been more helpful. We also used Shop Mobility in some towns.

Hope all is back to normal with you soon.

G


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Tell me about it.... I arrived home 2 days ago with a plaster cast from knee to toe after having an op. to chip the bone away and apply a bone graft to the top of my instep. Seems I have to be totally non-weight bearing for 6 weeks until I see the consultant again. Tried to use elbow crutches and settled on a very narrow zimmer frame so I can go in the van to the New Years Eve rally. (Hopefully).

Anyway shuffled to the car and when we pulled up in the drive realised I couldn't hop up the 2 major steps up to the house and then over the sill, into the hall. We hopped round the back but couldn't hop up the steps there. Tears were fast approaching when I fell onto 2 hands and one knee, to climb over the sill but then had to crawl into the lounge, where there is a low sofa, in order to be able to pull myself up to standing!.

Next problem was the loo. It was 14 inches from the floor and I am 5' 8" tall. Long drop onto bowl using one leg. Once down, had to call partner to pull me upright so i could finish the ablutions.....;-(

After about 14 tel calls next day I now have a high loo seat and support....but appear trapped here until O.T. can figure a way to help me out of the house.
:roll:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

janet1 said:


> ..but appear trapped here until O.T. can figure a way to help me out of the house.
> :roll:


For f-i-l's weekly visit ( he is wheelchair bound) we have 2 long solid planks of wood that we set up as a runway into the front door. They're ex-kitchen shelves. We've put big sheets of plywood on the lawn so the wheelchair doesn't bog down and we can get a clear run at the ramps. We've got a wheelchair but you can borrow them from the Red Cross. This one we have we bought from them for £40 ( used).

Once out then look into ShopMobility. You have to register with them but they then lend you whatever you need to shop - mobility scooters, wheelchairs etc for free for the time you are in that town. You also get the advantage of parking close to their premises in most towns and that is often a big advantage !

http://www.shopmobility.org.uk/

G


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Been on crutches for the last 12 days since surgery to remove a piece of bone which I broke off my big toe joint on Good Friday. Fortunately I can now partially weight bear but still need crutches for safe mobility. For me I am fed up with not being able to carry my bag or any shopping and it is just so tiring!

Hope everyone gets their issues sorted and are soon mobile again!


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Did nobody try armpit crutches as apposed to elbow crutches or do they not use them now? I ask as I couldn't get used to the elbow type some time ago but the old type were fine. Progress or what?

Ron


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

ob1 said:


> Did nobody try armpit crutches as apposed to elbow crutches or do they not use them now? I ask as I couldn't get used to the elbow type some time ago but the old type were fine. Progress or what?
> 
> Ron


These were the type originally given to my wife and she could not get used to them at all. She found the elbow type much easier.

Mind you, apart from the first week on her non weight bearing cast, she was out with me walking two to three miles every morning with the dogs. A Sainsburys plastic bag kept the cast dry. :lol:


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

I have been on my crutches for the past 7 + years and have tried all sorts of combination.

The elbow crutches that suit me the best have moulded pads were you grip with your hands and the area which supports you forearms is adjustable.


----------

